# sondern + zu



## M30

Hola!

me gustaría saber si es correcto juntar estas dos frases (es un ejemplo cualquiera, sólo para conocer la estructura) con un sondern:

Ich freue mich nicht über dein Geschenk.

Ich freue mich darüber, mit dir ins Kino zu gehen.


Ich freue mich nicht über dein Geschenk, sondern mit dir ins kino zu gehen.


Mi duda es que el sujeto en las dos es el mismo, pero en una sólo se utiliza el über y en la otra el darüber, así que no lo veo del todo claro.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Geviert

Si quieres juntar las frase yo diría:

Ich freue mich nicht über dein Geschenk, sondern darüber, mit dir ins Kino zu gehen.


----------



## jordi picarol

Ich freue mich DARAUF, mit dir ins Kino zu gehen.
Ich freue mich DARÜBER, mit dir ins Kino gegangen zu sein.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## kunvla

Ich freue mich nicht über dein Geschenk.

Ich freue mich darauf, mit dir ins Kino zu gehen.

Ich freue mich 'nicht über dein Geschenk, sondern darauf mit dir ins Kino zu gehen.

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

En efecto:

darauf lo usaremos en caso de evento próximo (mit dir ins Kino zu gehen). Darüber se usarà en caso de evento actual, ya dado. Sin embargo me pregunto: ¿no es temporalmente subjetivo en qué modo me represento worüber o worauf ich mich freue? Si vivo un evento pròximo como ya dado, no es legítimo usar darüber? Se dirà que el tiempo verbal no lo permitiría, de acuerdo. 

Tu segunda frase, por ejemplo, Jordi, respeta el sentido preterito del darüber (evento ya dado), pero me parece una frase falsa (Además que _nadie _dice en Alemania "mi dir ins Kino gegangen zu sein"  por más correcto que sea). Al máximo dirás:

ich habe mich darüber gefreut...


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> En efecto:
> 
> darauf lo usaremos en caso de evento próximo (mit dir ins Kino zu gehen). Darüber se usarà en caso de evento actual, ya dado. Sin embargo me pregunto: ¿no es temporalmente subjetivo en qué modo me represento worüber o worauf ich mich freue? Si vivo un evento pròximo como ya dado, no es legítimo usar darüber? Se dirà que el tiempo verbal no lo permitiría, de acuerdo.
> 
> Tu segunda frase, por ejemplo, Jordi, respeta el sentido preterito del darüber (evento ya dado), pero me parece una frase falsa (Además que _nadie _dice en Alemania "mi dir ins Kino gegangen zu sein"  por más correcto que sea). Al máximo dirás:
> 
> ich habe mich darüber gefreut...


---
Sobre las peculiaridades de "darüber" y "darauf" se ha escrito mucho y muy bien. La traducción del concepto "darauf" es para los hispanohablanes un escollo de importancia. Los métodos de alemán para extranjeros nos lo explican lo mejor que pueden y no se les ocurre intentar filosofar al respecto, lo que sería una majadería pedantesca, a fin de no confundir a los estudiantes.
No se le hace ningún favor a m30 saliéndose por los cerros de Úbeda, para no reconocer que se ha metido la patita. Con lo fácil que es callarse si no hay una buena explicación que dar. La puntualización de kunvla es de lo más oportuno.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

¡Buena ayuda para quien aprende, corregir al vuelo sin explicar! En la primera parte de mi respuesta explico la diferencia de ambos usos para quien aprende, luego expongo una duda para quien desee pensarla. Con "en efecto", reafirmo la propuesta correctiva de Kunvla. No me parece difícil de comprender.

Los adverbios pronominales no son "conceptos"  y no van "traducidos" sin más (craso error), sino comprendidos en su relación con el verbo o con la parte de la frase a la cual hacen referencia: no es un problema de los "métodos" insuficientes, sino muchas veces del hispanohablante que no se puede imaginar una función adverbial de tipo pronominal "móvil" (función catafórica, anafórica). Corregir sin explicar, es como no corregir. Finalmente se confunde (o se deja confundir) quien no pregunta.


----------



## jordi picarol

kunvla said:


> Ich freue mich nicht über dein Geschenk.
> 
> Ich freue mich darauf, mit dir ins Kino zu gehen.
> 
> Ich freue mich 'nicht über dein Geschenk, sondern darauf mit dir ins Kino zu gehen.
> 
> Saludos,


-
Espero que M30 haga solamente caso de este comentario.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Todo depende de la situación. Creo que todas las frases ofrecidas son correctas, pero expresan relaciones temporales y lógicas diferentes:



Geviert said:


> Ich freue mich nicht über dein Geschenk, sondern darüber, mit dir ins Kino zu gehen.


Esta frase es correcta. Expresa que estamos en la acción de „ir al cine“ ahora mismo o en el futuro  muy próximo (esta sera, por ejemplo). 

*Edit:* Dado las frases originales, 


M30 said:


> Ich freue mich nicht über dein Geschenk.
> Ich freue mich darüber, mit dir ins Kino zu gehen.



esta frase es la frase buscada.

* * * * * 



kunvla said:


> Ich freue mich nicht über dein Geschenk, sondern darauf, mit dir ins Kino zu gehen.


Esta frase es correcta (pero no es la frase buscada). En este caso, la acción de „ir al cine“ tendrá lugar en el futuro más o menos próximo.

* * * * * *



jordi picarol said:


> Ich freue mich darüber, mit dir ins Kino gegangen zu sein.


Esta frase es correcta (pero no es la frase buscada). En este caso, me alegro hoy que fuera al cine contigo hace unos días. En la situación misma no me alegré, por ejemplo porque pensaba que tenía otras opciones más interesantes que ir al cine contigo:

_Am Sonntag war ich ja gar nicht begeistert von deiner Idee, gemeinsam ins Kino zu gehen. Ich wollte doch in das Konzert von Howard Carpendale. Gerade habe ich aber gelesen, dass das Konzert erst im nächsten Monat stattfindet. Und nun kann ich sagen: Ich freue mich darüber, mit dir ins Kino gegangen zu sein._


* * * * 
Arriba he añadido unas notas azules  Lo siento: Cuando escribí este post, no había leído bien el primer post  Creo que las versiones diferentes son útiles. Pero solo la frase de Geviert respeta las relaciones exigidas en el primer post.


----------



## Geviert

Excelente explicación Sowka. En efecto, el uso de darüber /darauf tiene un matiz subjetivo en función a la relación temporal que se desea expresar en la frase. Buena cosa recordarlo. Espero que M30 y Jordi hagan solamente caso de este comentario.


----------



## jordi picarol

¿Cómo no recuerda nadie lo que se ha dicho en este foro sobre el tema?
M30 no sé, pero yo sí que me acuerdo.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2359645&langid=24
Saludos
Jordi

Tambien otros se han ocupado del tema:
http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071114123913AAmCN2H
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

No veo qué de nuevo aportan los links. En el primero se trata de traducción que no es nuestro caso. En el segundo se dice lo mismo que se está tratando *secundariamente*. Porque no olvidemos que la pregunta del hilo se refiere a la correcta composición de dos frases con un adverbio pronominal. 

Dicho esto, pienso al margen que tu problema, Jordi, es que asocias en un automatismo lo que tú llamas impropiamente el concepto "darüber" con una necesaria construcción temporal del pasado. Al "darauf" lo piensas como un concepto que va "al futuro" y te lo das por sabido. Muy rápido, hombre. Te has hecho una regla que es falsa, discúlpame la sinceridad. Te lo digo porque el tema de los adverbios pronominales es ya un tema complejo en germanística, estas cosas no se explican con un par de manuales online.  

Si notas bien, sin ese amplio ejemplo que pone Sowka (am Sonntag war ich...) la construcción que nos propones (... gegangen zu sein), a pesar que sea correcta, no se sostiene sola, suena muy artificial. Es mi opinión. 

< ... >


----------

